# electric steering issues?



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

ok, im throwing this out here to see if anyone else is having this issue. Ive got a 2013 eco / 6m / 5600mi im having a "hanging or sticky" steering issue (recently started). ive noticed when im going any speed above 30mph and im driving along straight and i go to slightly correct to keep it in my lane or whatnot my steering wheel feels like it gets stuck then releases. i spoke with our mechanic and he said its the electronic steering reacting slowly and its that way so i can feel the road and how new electronics are slower. if anything new electronics should be faster. but I feel like it should be smooth at all speeds and not " stick or hangup " before going to turn the wheel regardless of how much correction is needed. and when i say (STICK/HANGUP) im talking about someone else is holding the wheel then lets it go as your starting to turn pushing against the other person holding it still, similar to picking something up and thinking its heavy but its not and you pick it up really fast. 

ANYWAYS: does anyone else have this problem or has had it? thanks for any feedback.


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

There are multiple threads with countless people discussing this exact issue on the forum.

Apparently a select few have received a newly designed steering rack w/ new programming. 
Most however, it would seem, are simply told by their dealers that no problems could be found.

This is not normal. Your car should not being doing this. I'd look for a new mechanic.

I personally am waiting in hopes of a TSB being released in the near future (I believe I've seen that mentioned numerous times). I hope this happens, but have my doubts. GM Canada spent 5 days getting back to me while researching the issue and said that they have never heard or come across the problem.




http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/4413-steering-issue.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/9322-steering-problem.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/4450-issue-variable-effort-steering.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...ering-wheel-notchy-highway-speed-driving.html



These are just the first four threads that popped up for me.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Total bull from the mechanic. What you are experiencing is faulty electric power steering, it should not behave that way. Others here have complained about the same issue so there is a thread around somewhere.


----------



## rickj67 (Jan 12, 2013)

Same problem wih mine. Comes and goes. 2012 RS 5k miles. Will take to the dealer soon.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Try spraying some lubricating oil (NOT WD-40!!! I'd suggest the Fluid Film I used, or Liquid Wrench) onto the nylon bushing where the steering column passes through the firewall. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/5184-steering-wheel-squeak-fixed.html

If it goes away, great! If not, then it's not that bushing.


----------



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

thanks, i found (after posting) several people having that issue, I work at the chevrolet dealership so i just walk in and talk to the mechanics but it seemed weird that it would be " slow electronics" but he searched and couldnt find any tsbs or issues for steering problems on the 2013, the mechanics always ask if i have certain noises or problems with mine whenever they have one come in with an issue. they tell me to stay off the forums cause thats how people " find" problems with their cars i use to be a driveability tech so im in check with what my car does and what it shouldnt do and i know when something isnt right. I will definetly try the lubricant on the bushing, i have some acdelco lubricant i use at work i will try on it, Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

So Mr. Goodwrench says car forums breed fantom problemms? Time to find another svc. Department.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Look for a bulletin on 2012?

If anything, forums make people aware that something their car is doing isn't unique. Dealers that don't see many of these cars just don't know a thing about them. In more than one case, I've had to show them something. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## SkidooSteve12 (Jul 5, 2012)

My '12 ECO 6M does this too and I need to give my dealer a call soon about it. I've been noticing it at certain times during my drive, and now after reading some threads, it does make sense that I notice it only at higher speeds. I just started searching about the issue today and am thankful for forums, about any product really, because they are always full of knowledge!


----------



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

I drive 45+ mph both ways back and forth to work (55-60 round trip) and i can say it feels sketchy hanging with traffic at 70mph when it does it. im glad im not alone on this issue.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

2013 cruze said:


> thanks, i found (after posting) several people having that issue, I work at the chevrolet dealership so i just walk in and talk to the mechanics but it seemed weird that it would be " slow electronics" but he searched and couldnt find any tsbs or issues for steering problems on the 2013, the mechanics always ask if i have certain noises or problems with mine whenever they have one come in with an issue. they tell me to stay off the forums cause thats how people " find" problems with their cars i use to be a driveability tech so im in check with what my car does and what it shouldnt do and i know when something isnt right. I will definetly try the lubricant on the bushing, i have some acdelco lubricant i use at work i will try on it, Thanks for the feedback




2013 cruze,
I would like you to keep me posted on your progress with this issue. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime; I am always happy to help!
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

rickj67 said:


> Same problem wih mine. Comes and goes. 2012 RS 5k miles. Will take to the dealer soon.





SkidooSteve12 said:


> My '12 ECO 6M does this too and I need to give my dealer a call soon about it. I've been noticing it at certain times during my drive, and now after reading some threads, it does make sense that I notice it only at higher speeds. I just started searching about the issue today and am thankful for forums, about any product really, because they are always full of knowledge!




I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions or would like my assistance please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## ctrider (Sep 9, 2012)

I have just started noticing this with mine. Very slight, not all the time, but I have noticed it. I guess I'll contact my dealer as well.


----------



## DBCruze (Jan 4, 2013)

I had this exact same problem with my 2012 Cruze. The best way the dealer said to describe the problem is that the computer for the electronics steerring falls a sleep. So then while your driving & make a small correction it make it feel like it sticks or get hung up and that is the computer waking back up. My car was repaired about two weeks ago and is like new again. They replaced the steering rack and either replaced or reprogrammed the Module. Have your dealer check with the TEC line/help department. The are having a similar problem with the Volt's also.


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

There is one TSB for p/steering module on the 2012, TSB #PIC5598D

http://www.ownersite.com/tsb/tsbs.cfm/2012/CHEVROLET/CRUZE/

The 13 may use the same parts.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

@DBCruze, thank you for sharing what the resolution was for your Cruze. We’re very happy to read that you can thoroughly enjoy your car again.

Michelle, Chevrolet Customer Service assisting Stacy


----------



## Dark Matter (May 16, 2012)

I have this problem. Started as brief episodes rarely but now happens more often. Steering wheel feels disconnected from wheels. Positively scary. My fear is that because it is intermittent, they will not be able to replicate the problem. Given that this problem is old and well known, they should not need to replicate it. I am going to give my dealer one chance to make a serious attempt to correct the problem. Otherwise, I am not going to drive a car with a steering defect.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Service Bulletin 339408 for Chevrolet STEERING | AutoMD


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 16, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Service Bulletin 339408 for Chevrolet STEERING | AutoMD


Unfortunately that does not address this issue. It talks about how the only reason the rack should be replaced is if Diagnostic Trouble Codes C0475_00 and C056E_46 are shown.


----------



## PonchoIndian (Oct 15, 2013)

I had this same problem on my 2011 Cruze Eco 6 speed manual @ 20K miles. I'm now at 55K miles and it is starting to do it again. I just made an appointment with my dealership, who has been very good about everything, so I don't expect a problem getting it fixed again. The first time they fixed it by replacing the steering rack. Not sure what this fix will be. If this is going to be a reoccurring problem then I'm dumping the car. I drive 110 miles a day back and forth to work, all highway. It is a very annoying issue that makes the commute even more aggravating than usual.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My 2012 ECO MT did this for a couple of months during the summer of 2012 and then it went away on its own. I keep expecting it to reappear but it hasn't. There is a TSB for the Volts covering this very issue and the Cruze shares its steering system with the Volt.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

obermd said:


> My 2012 ECO MT did this for a couple of months during the summer of 2012 and then it went away on its own. I keep expecting it to reappear but it hasn't. There is a TSB for the Volts covering this very issue and the Cruze shares its steering system with the Volt.



Mine was the same way, only did it for a few thousand mile period then slowly went away. Honestly it was more like the steering wheel/column was binding in one spot more than any issue with the electric steering.


----------



## spam1971 (Oct 30, 2013)

I bought my 2013 Cruze almost a year ago and started experiencing the same symptoms about a week ago, feels like the steering wheel is sticky while trying to drive in a straight line. Anyways, has anyone with this same issue had a successful experience with a dealership? What was the fix? I could see this being an issue during icy conditions. I've had other issues with acceleration. I'm beginning to think that I've made a mistake and should have stayed with VW. I've searched the service bulletins and have not seen anything... does anyone have a link that describes this steering issue? It would be nice to have some documentation before going to the dealership, I can only assume I'll get the run-around without it. Thanks


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

spam1971, 

I am sorry that you are having this concern. We can certainly reach out to your dealership. Please private message me your name, VIN, address, phone number, and dealership. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 2 CRUZES (Dec 10, 2013)

We have 2 cruzes both 2012 an LT and an LS, both around 25,000 miles on them our LT started having the steering binding around 18,000 miles but has stopped doing it, but the LS has been getting worse. Has GM issued a TSB on this ? I need to take both car's in but t would be better to have a TSB. This will be our last GM car's we will ever purchase again.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

2 CRUZES said:


> I need to take both car's in but t would be better to have a TSB.


Try these threads. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/11164-nhtsa-power-steering-module.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...ering-wheel-notchy-highway-speed-driving.html


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

2 CRUZES said:


> We have 2 cruzes both 2012 an LT and an LS, both around 25,000 miles on them our LT started having the steering binding around 18,000 miles but has stopped doing it, but the LS has been getting worse. Has GM issued a TSB on this ? I need to take both car's in but t would be better to have a TSB. This will be our last GM car's we will ever purchase again.


Hey 2 Cruzes,

I'm sorry to hear that you are experiencing this concern with both of your Cruzes. I would be happy to check your VINs for any recalls or safety bulletins. If you would like assistance with this, or setting up a dealership visit, feel free to reach out to me via PM. Please include your full name and contact information, both VINs, current mileages, and preferred dealership. 

Sincerely, 

Jonathan A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Eco50Cruze (Nov 2, 2012)

*Steering issues again*

I have a 2012 CruzeEco that I really like except for the steering.The steering rack was replaced around 20k ago and the sticky steering is back again. I really love my car but the steering issue sticks to the point of causing the car to careen at times.
It appears to be a electronics issue with the assist not working if you drive without moving the wheel side to side for 15-20 seconds at highway speed.I would really like to find the fix for this. 
Mike


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Eco50Cruze said:


> I have a 2012 CruzeEco that I really like except for the steering.The steering rack was replaced around 20k ago and the sticky steering is back again. I really love my car but the steering issue sticks to the point of causing the car to careen at times.
> It appears to be a electronics issue with the assist not working if you drive without moving the wheel side to side for 15-20 seconds at highway speed.I would really like to find the fix for this.
> Mike



Hey Mike,

I can understand your frustrations that come along with repeat vehicle issues. Have you notified your dealership that you are experiencing steering concerns again? I would be happy to look into your situation for you. Please PM your name, contact information, VIN, current mileage, and involved dealership. 

We look forward to hearing from you, 

Jonathan A. (Assisting Erica)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Figured I'd add mine to the list. We had a 2013 Eco that was bought back for multiple steering issues including the notchy feeling. Fast forward to today. We have the new Diesel with 18k on it and all of a sudden the same crap that the old car had this one has started doing it. Man I'm so PO at GM right now. I'll be taking it in for service in the next few days, once they get an opening. Thought they had the problem ironed out, but apparently not. Fool me once shame on you. Fool me 2x shame on ME......


----------



## hydrasport (Jul 15, 2012)

Seems like we are getting numerous threads on this same "nonexistant" issue. GM Care- maybe if you schedule a date to get my car looked at by the dealer they keep it longer than a week this time. The mileage is the same leaving the shop as it was when I brought it in, so I doubt they performed a reasonable test drive to duplicate the issue. End result when picking the car up from the dealer, "we cannot find anything wrong with the car because there are no recalls or TSB's. All of the people on this forum with the same steering issue can't be making up this problem.


----------



## whiful (Jul 7, 2011)

Just noticed this same issue for the first time on my Cruze this past week. 2012 Eco 6M 28K miles. 

Going to drive it a little more before contacting the service department.


----------



## ems2158 (Feb 2, 2012)

hydrasport said:


> Seems like we are getting numerous threads on this same "nonexistant" issue. GM Care- maybe if you schedule a date to get my car looked at by the dealer they keep it longer than a week this time. The mileage is the same leaving the shop as it was when I brought it in, so I doubt they performed a reasonable test drive to duplicate the issue. End result when picking the car up from the dealer, "we cannot find anything wrong with the car because there are no recalls or TSB's. All of the people on this forum with the same steering issue can't be making up this problem.


We are encountering the GM game plan that they have been using for many years. They go through the motions, pretend to be concerned, then deny there is a problem. Eventually, you will either run out of patience or warranty then they win.

There are probably thousands of cars with the same steering problem. It's cheaper to stonewall and deny than to fix the problem.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

hydrasport said:


> Seems like we are getting numerous threads on this same "nonexistant" issue. GM Care- maybe if you schedule a date to get my car looked at by the dealer they keep it longer than a week this time. The mileage is the same leaving the shop as it was when I brought it in, so I doubt they performed a reasonable test drive to duplicate the issue. End result when picking the car up from the dealer, "we cannot find anything wrong with the car because there are no recalls or TSB's. All of the people on this forum with the same steering issue can't be making up this problem.


Hey there hydrasport,

I can understand how frustrating it can be to have vehicle issues. I would be happy to follow up with your dealership. If this is something you like my assistance with please PM me your name, contact information, VIN, current mileage, and involved dealership. 

I look forward to your reply, 

Jonathan A. 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## bigblue13 (Oct 25, 2013)

Seems pre 2008 Malibus with electric steering have problems also. When would have thought their (GM) engineers would have got this figured out prior to putting this in another model.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

bigblue13 said:


> Seems pre 2008 Malibus with electric steering have problems also. When would have thought their (GM) engineers would have got this figured out prior to putting this in another model.


Another company would have


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

bigblue13 said:


> Seems pre 2008 Malibus with electric steering have problems also. When would have thought their (GM) engineers would have got this figured out prior to putting this in another model.


Wonder where the steering units are made? Any bets it's not Saginaw?


----------



## Patman1776 (Feb 8, 2013)

Same issue with my 2013 ECO 6MT. Started to notice it around 14k miles (now at 18K) when on the highway for longer periods. Going to see my dealer on Monday to discuss.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Patman,

Sorry to read about your issue. Please let us know if we can assist you. We are available to set up a service request for you and call your dealership if needed. Send us a private message anytime!

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

My 14 Eco started doing this at 2800 miles. Not sure if I want to have it repaired or let it alone to see if it goes away on its own like obermd and spacedout. A concern with repair is I'm OCD about my steering wheel alignment and it's like _perfect_ from the factory so I don't want that compromised, lol.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jandree22 said:


> My 14 Eco started doing this at 2800 miles. Not sure if I want to have it repaired or let it alone to see if it goes away on its own like obermd and spacedout. A concern with repair is I'm OCD about my steering wheel alignment and it's like _perfect_ from the factory so I don't want that compromised, lol.


Hello jandree22, 

I'm sorry to hear that you are also experiencing problems with your electrical steering in your vehicle. I understand that you are not sure if you would like this problem repaired yet. Please know that Chevrolet Customer Care is here if you would like for us to take a further look into your concern. Please feel free to send us a private message pertaining to any questions, concerns, or assistance you may need! 

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## jopair (Jul 21, 2014)

I just had my 2014 Cruze LTZ RS fixed for the sticking steering problem. Ask them about reprogramming the electronic steering module. Bulletin Document ID#4036174


----------



## shorttwin1 (Nov 8, 2015)

I have a 2012 Cruze and my electronic steering just went out. This is the second major problems I had with this car. Last year I had to repair my whole A/C and heating unit. This is really ticking me off. I have not even finish paying for the car. The car is only three years old!!!


----------

